# Delta Queen may run again



## steamtrain6868 (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/11099/1138215-455.stm?cmpid=news.xml

I was planning a Amtrak-Queen trip but then they stopped running in 2005...They did have the ridership though


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 11, 2011)

When you *read* the entire article, there is more doubt - than anything else - when it comes to The DQ's future. In fact, the future looks a lot like Old Man River himself- AS MURKY AS EVER. <_<


----------

